

Open Letter to CNet (RE Bundleware) - ComputerGuru
http://neosmart.net/blog/2011/open-letter-to-cnet/

======
MichaelApproved
Have you tried contacting them directly? This post says its easy to get the
wrapper removed. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3318224>

~~~
piggity
But why should you have to contact them directly to get the wrapper removed?

They're likely in violation of the licence of most opensource packages which
typically have a clause saying you can't redistribute your version and call it
the same thing.

Imagine the real world equivalent - e.g. if you bought a delicious meatball
Subway sandwich and took a giant dump on it and then tried to sell it as the
same delicious Subway sandwich...

